
Migra: like diff for PostgreSQL schemas; migrations made almost painless - fanf2
https://github.com/djrobstep/migra
======
staticautomatic
Out of curiosity, are you familiar with the fact that "migra" as in "la migra"
is short/slang for inmigración, meaning the homeland security folks who detain
and deport people in the U.S.?

